# Your favourite style of housing



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

What kind of housing do you like?

I love these types of houses, there like doll houses




























I hate all the new modern houses they are making around new estates where i live, there so ugly IMO.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

I study in Bath, England a city famous for its georgian architecture in particular its georgian bathstone townhouses - so much so the whole city is a UNESCO heritage site. Basically the townhouses were a style created to house the rich and famous of the 18th century in their summer vacations from london and enjoy the spa waters and culture of essentially Britains first resort city - now its full of rich retired Londoners and overbearingly middle class.










some good examples;

The Royal Crescent









The Circus


















Great Pulteney Street


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

^Very interesting. That just reminded me of this condo development in Vancouver. The base is supposedly inspired by Bath's Royal Crescent. In Vancouver, the area is called Beach Crescent:









lestwarog.com









lestwarog.com









lestwarog.com









lestwarog.com


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

i love the "walk-ups" in Harlem, New York.










Also these in Montreal (kilgoretrout's picture)









Toronto has some nice housing too.. could'nt find so many pictures but here's one.. (kilgoretrout).. love that it's rowhouses with a garden but still in the city..


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Commieblocks! Cheap, ubiqutous, and can support any level of housing: cheap, middle class, or luxury as its not the outside that matters, but the inside.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm fan of apartment complexes. Like mine for example, there are eight 8-story towers (a total of 256 apartments). There is a kiddie pool, an adult size pool, playground , a large meeting area for when there's a home owner meeting, parties, etc and plenty of running space. Very good for kids to grow up in :yes:


----------



## Riise (Nov 12, 2006)

LMCA1990 said:


> I'm fan of apartment complexes. Like mine for example, there are eight 8-story towers (a total of 256 apartments). There is a kiddie pool, an adult size pool, playground , a large meeting area for when there's a home owner meeting, parties, etc and plenty of running space. Very good for kids to grow up in :yes:


Interesting, pictures please!!!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London rowhouses


Belgravia, the prices for these babies are $40 million



















































and the grandaddy of them all, Nash's Crescents:


































yes, you are looking at rowhouses. Nash's Cumberland Terrace:



















and how big a single one of them can get - in the old days they housed families of 20 and all their attendant servants.
These have all been converted into hotels or luxury apartement blocks.
The stables round the back are so large they have been turned into tiny millionaire homes too, theyre very common, the London mews:


























tiny, unbelievably expensive mews houses, these can cost over $2 million









































upper middle class homes:






























































































^Out of all of those Id go for the mews houses.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Obscene said:


> i love the "walk-ups" in Harlem, New York.
> Also these in Montreal (kilgoretrout's picture)


I love Montreal's walk-ups. Here's a picture I took:


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

*VANCOUVER SPECIALS*









i'm kidding. they're the most hideous pieces of crap on the planet.


i love everything from row houses to frank lloyd wright. anything that's not completely cookie cutter or mcmansion in it essence.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

canadave87 said:


> I love Montreal's walk-ups. Here's a picture I took:


Wow, those are really cool. Montreal really has some 'pizzazz' - even it's houses are trendy.

The Harlem walk-ups are great too. And I think most Western nations are experiencing a "McMansion" boom - they're hideous, overtly bourgeois, and entirely unsustainable. Let's outlaw them!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd love to have a whole floor at the very top of a high rise residential tower such as these in Paris 



















:drool:

Of course that's nothing more than a fantasy, and a fine sound-proofed apartment is already good.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

For my own: Apartment near city or neighborhood center.

Familywise: affordable housing in suburbia.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

canucker16 said:


> *VANCOUVER SPECIALS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like any Vancouver Special I've ever seen. :dunno:

These are Vancouver Specials:










And I agree, they are pretty damn hideous.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd say my favs are early suburban homes from the 50s-70s. Usually have nice designs, and the areas (at least here) have lots of dense trees to provide excellent shade from the sun. Newer suburban homes from the 80s-00s all look so cookie cutter, and there is very little shade from the sun. Though that may change as the small trees in front of the homes grow in.

Newer townhouses aren't too bad though:










And yes, they do look better in real life than this pic.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Your favourite style of housing 

When its thatched. Thank you for asking.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

raggedy13 said:


> lestwarog.com


Bathed in Bathesqueness, *eh* . . . you are kidding, right?!? Hmmm, no wonder poor eyes for detail reside in yer'low mainland....cheesh!


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

Georgian or Victorian terrace housing.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Riise said:


> Interesting, pictures please!!!


Here's a satellite pic of the apartment complex where I live:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

i see winter!



>


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Bathed in Bathesqueness, *eh* . . . you are kidding, right?!? Hmmm, no wonder poor eyes for detail reside in yer'low mainland....cheesh!


They were _inspired_ by Bath, not trying to replicate it, hence they're different.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Very difficult to choose just one, but I'd probably go with 'arts and crafts' style, also known as Craftsman south of the border. As long as I don't have to live in one of those cookie cutter Canadian suburban houses with vinyl siding on them. I don't even know what you would call them, but they are all horrific. Saw one just west of Toronto listed for $15 million and it was the ugliest thing I had seen in years.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

various bungalows


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

i either like craftsman or modern










Edwardian - builder style - common in vancover










or modern - mid century modern


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

raggedy13 said:


> They were _inspired_ by Bath, not trying to replicate it, hence they're different.


Trainrover is a troll, and an akwardly weird speaking one at that.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

^ he may be but that Vancouver development crescent is a bit of a minger - maybe they should have been inspired more?!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I like Brownstones too. 



Obscene said:


> i love the "walk-ups" in Harlem, New York.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Madman said:


> maybe they should have been inspired more?!


The habit of diluting values -- rather, errrr, devaluating shtuff -- in N 'merica's what lobs trainrover into his trollsome ways . . .





raggedy13 said:


> They were _inspired_ by Bath, not trying to replicate it, hence they're different.


Passing by that complex never reminded me of any one of my dozen (or so) times visiting Bath . . . 'can't figure out the source of its architect's dilutions . . .


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

^Once again, it's not trying to replicate it so one isn't necessarily meant to make a connection, however if one has enough brain cells to notice one or two similarities then all the more power to them.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I love the houseboats in Seattle. I would say that Amsterdam rowhomes or any urban masonry rowhome would suit me just fine. I also like recycled homes. Lighthouses, corn silos, water towers, gas stations, warehouses and old Boeings. Anything that has been recycled and not not originally built for residential always strikes my fancy.

I also like New Orleans shotgun shacks and antebellum rowhomes with wraparound balconies.

I hate split levels and homes on cul de sacs or anything prefab with vinyl siding.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

My favorite (brought to you by way of Richmond's Fan district):


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Vancouver is to architectural critics what yellow page ads are to graphic designers.

I can't believe someone had the audacity to think there was a connection between Bath's Royal Crescent and that crescent shaped mental ward in Vancouver. You would think with all the BC bud there would be some far out happenings in the architectural creativity department.


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Vancouver has nothing on these stunning examples from Philadelphia:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Barcelona style 19th century spacious apartments with high ceilings and balconies.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

540_804 said:


> My favorite (brought to you by way of Richmond's Fan district):


Richmond, Virginia, BC or UK?


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

^ those houses dont like those found commonly in the UK


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Normandy has 3 main styles :

Bricks+woods (colombage)









Rocks+Silex (and sometimes limestone to replace brick ornements)









Chaumière en colombage (woods)

True one (with roof with "chaume")









False one (with roof with tiles in slate-gray or red tiles)









There is also "manoirs" that mix styles, we can see great example in Deauville, mostly called anglo-norman style :


















And of course this last one is my fav since it's the closest of victorian style :cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

modern style homes(almost all of them are in Mexico and US):


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

philadweller said:


> that crescent shaped mental ward in Vancouver.


:lol: (I doubt any description could now outmatch yours!)





waccamatt said:


> Richmond, Virginia, BC or UK?


I myself'd bet Virginia . . . coz there's nothing either Kewish or Surreyesque about either one of the remaining pair...


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the Buildings in Berlin and everywhere else built in the time Germany was an empire:


----------

